# Need new skids for 2002 Crsftsman 536-887990



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Are there any plastic or UHMW skids? I have a new coating on my concrete driveway that I don't want to scratch.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Yes. 
Amazon. Ebay. etc. I was at Lowes, they sell craftsman blowers and had plastic skids on the shelf. Take a bolt spacing measurement to be sure. Some skids fit multiple spacings.


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Darby said:


> Yes.
> Amazon. Ebay. etc. I was at Lowes, they sell craftsman blowers and had plastic skids on the shelf. Take a bolt spacing measurement to be sure. Some skids fit multiple spacings.


That's great to know! My holes are 2" on center. Think they had any? Thank you for the advice. I think plastic is a good idea.

Also need new scraper bar.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That has to be the cheapest, thinnest skid shoe I have seen.
Has it already been flipped as the other end looks to be wore down?

These Craftsman roller skids are very popular


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

2 inch on center is going to be very hard to find ...

My JD 826 has 2 inch on center, and I made my own out of poly material I had. .....


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> 2 inch on center is going to be very hard to find ...
> 
> My JD 826 has 2 inch on center, and I made my own out of poly material I had. .....
> 
> ...


Looks professional!!!!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've bought several poly sets from this vendor on eBay:









309016E701MA Craftsman Murray height adjust Poly Skid Shoe set of 2 REVERSIBLE | eBay


For sale 309016E701MA Craftsman Murray Height Adjust Skid Shoe Set of 2! with recent rise of the virus we would like all of you to know that we have always and. we will continue to take precautions.



www.ebay.com





2" center to center, reversible, and it looks like he ships to Canada.


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> 2 inch on center is going to be very hard to find ...
> 
> My JD 826 has 2 inch on center, and I made my own out of poly material I had. .....
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the replies here’s what I found locally because I’ve been so busy I couldn’t really get to it until now. I will also report back if these work. And if they’d don’t, those John deer customer setup looks awesome.


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok. I’m happy to report it worked out for my rush snow blowing job on my 500 ft driveway. Still curious on the smaller ones that were posted but these worked luckily with all the hardware included and fit.


----------

